# Strange Serial Number



## WES PINCHOT (May 20, 2016)

A FRIEND HAS A '37 SCHWINN FLEET BIKE WITH THIS SERIAL NUMBER: 602 C
DOES ANY ONE HAVE AN IDEA TO EXPLAIN IT?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 21, 2016)

It was "beer thirty"?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 21, 2016)

Perhaps that was added later and there is another # stamped somewhere near there?


----------



## GTs58 (May 21, 2016)

That's not OG paint, so the original serial number could have been ground off and those numbers were stamped by someone. Just a thought.


----------



## OhioJones (May 21, 2016)

Could have been a bike bought and used by a city. They would often stamp their own numbers on the bikes.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 22, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> That's not OG paint, so the original serial number could have been ground off and those numbers were stamped by someone. Just a thought.



Or the number got so far rolled over that a weld is covering it....I've seen one stamped between the lugs before haha... oops..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinBrick (May 24, 2016)

Here is a picture of the serial # under the repaint


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 24, 2016)

AHA!
LOOK AT THAT!


KevinBrick said:


> Here is a picture of the serial # under the repaint
> 
> View attachment 320889


----------



## KevinBrick (May 24, 2016)

There is also a very similar bike on Ebay right now-    http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/k5UAAOSwrnNXQgPZ/s-l1600.jpg   (picture)
Prewar 1937 Schwinn BF Goodrich Balloon Tire Bicycle Hanging Tank Locking Fork ... Also has 2 serial #'s both visable..
Any other idea's on why this was done? http://www.ebay.com/itm/13182378206...9cdd4e0abb0&bu=43144316224&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu  (listing)  you may have to copy and paste these web addresses in your browser..


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2016)

So that would be a 1938 model?

The other stamped numbers could be for City licensing, rental ID or just about anything. In the 60's the City of Mesa FD would carve up a bike engraving the license number on the frame and multiple parts.


----------



## KevinBrick (May 25, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> So that would be a 1938 model?
> 
> The other stamped numbers could be for City licensing, rental ID or just about anything. In the 60's the City of Mesa FD would carve up a bike engraving the license number on the frame and multiple parts.



I am hearing 1938 but the crank is stamped 1937..


----------



## bricycle (May 25, 2016)

see post 17's info.... http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/


----------



## KevinBrick (Apr 28, 2018)

I

 

 

 

 

 Here is an update on this bike.. Got the correct key from @WES PINCHOT .. added a Bevin Bell, painted and added a hanging tank in ivory and black. Upgraded seat and reproduction drop center rims.. I painted a Schwinn feather tank to match the tank but really like the look of the chrome one ..


----------

